# Getting Connected



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Being an engineer, I suppose I ought to know what it takes to get my laptop connected so I can access the internet from my laptop when I'm camping. However, I don't.

I currently have a wireless network card that allows me to hook up to wireless networks both at home and at places providing free internet access. (I discovered this by accident - I had my wireless card in the laptop and was using it at the swimming pool when I noticed my LAN was connected - tried connecting to the internet and boom, I was in).

So, what do I need for connecting through, I assume, cell phone connection?

1) special cell phone plan?

2) different modem on laptop?

3) different firewall for protection?

4) lots of $$$? (Nevermind, I think I know this one)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Brian,

Your cellphone can be used as a dialup connection. It will not be reliable and it will be slow. To make this work you need a regular 56k modem (with a phone port, not ethernet) on your laptop. You also need an adapter cable that connects your cellphone to your laptop (like the phone cord that connects your phone to the phone outlet). Not all cellphones will work like this. Call first. Then you need dialup service (like NetZero). No special cell phone service is needed.

When camping at private campgrounds, they often have wireless internet available. For that, you usually just need an access key (which they will give you upon purchase).

Randy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Castle is right on target! I have often thought about the best way to connect given price/performance and have ruled out modem, cell, and satellite. The way I plan to do it is all wifi. I may not have wifi at the specific campground I'm at, but more and more camp spots are putting it in. However, if you walk into the lobby of almost any medium to top of the line motel, you can eat breakfast and surf the net thru their wifi. Also, MacDonald's and Starbucks are putting in hot spots.

Sometimes you may find it difficult to drag in a weak signal with your internal antenna and I plan to solve that problem with an external usb antenna (they are really tiny). An external will almost double the signal. Of course, if you wanted to get carried away, you could always make the standard pringles can antenna.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

If you have Sprint Vision, one can connect directly to the phone. I am actually using it now at a Scout meeting.
Set it up as a modem using a USB connector cable available for about $15.
dial #777 and it connects directly to the internet.
I can provide more details for Sprint users. Others I am not as familiar with.
BTW it is about twice as fast as a dial-up modem, NOT slow.

Wi-Fi is great, but usually involve a fee per day.
Not as issue, but if you are already paying for a cell phone...

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

But first make sure that your cellphone is data cable compatible...


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Not to change the subject, but I was hoping (and my DW) that camping would be a way for me to get away from my computers. Although, it would be nice have access to outbackers.com while camping.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We were at a campground in New Smyrna Beach, FL and they had a big sign that had "Wireless Internet", that night I just decided to try the wireless. I pulled out the laptop and plugged in the wireless card.....instant internet and we were 3 sites from the last site in the park.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok vdub, if no one else is going to ask, I will. What is a standard pringles can antenna?









Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I had wondered if you'd need a dial-up provider that is unique from your standard at-home provider.

Bull Elk,
Not too many times I would pull the laptop out but this last trip I needed some information on local businesses (like finding a grocery store, a place to eat, and the hours for local museums) and I used 411 on my cell phone enough to finance a couple of months of service provider. That's the main reason I'd set it up and use it. Might check into the forum if I had some issue with the camper too.

Good to hear that wifi is becoming more common.

BBB


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Here ya go Hat! Pringles Can Antenna

Basically, it's a very directional antenna with high gain. Other types of cans have also proven to be good -- MJB coffee is another, but the Pringles seems to be the standard.

I have a little different take on many of the issues on the forum since we will be full timing. Having internet access is almost a must -- following TV, fuel, and cell phone, in that order. But, even if camping, as BBB has pointed out, the internet can be a quick way to find out info.

BBB also brings up the issue of the ISP. If you have a local ISP, then somehow you have to get back to the local provider and he may or may not have web based e-mail. I have solved that issue by buying my own domain. I use domaindirect, but there are a lot of different ones out there. DD gives me my domain name, mailbox (accessible from anywhere), and 25Mb of web space. I'm not using the web space yet, but I plan on switching things around at the end of May. The service costs me $80/year (thats YEAR). Pretty cheap.


----------

